# Tank divider...good idea or bad?



## Terrie (Sep 5, 2011)

Since, a couple of my females have passed on...my huge tank is getting quite lonely with 6 tiny girls....

I was thinking of getting a tank divider and putting in a male on the other side.

Is this a good idea? Are tank dividers reliable? Are there any in specific I should get or avoid?

Thanks!

P.S. Here is a pic of my setup I've been meaning to post: As you can see my girls look extra tiny in this tank(29gal)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice tank! Well, remember to quarantine any new fish for 2 weeks. Trust me...it'll save you trouble! You could divide.... But you'll need TONS of plants, especially for the sorority. Females and Males can detect each other because of smell.... they give off pheromones of "I'm here" and "I'm sick" and such  You can make your own, or buy your own. THIS is the one I have for a 10 gallon http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Lees-AQ2-Aqu...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256344a1b4 and I like it. turdy, flexible and clamps nicely to the sides of the tank without worrying of the hood sitting wonky!

If the tank divider sits about 3 or more inches above the water yes they can be reliable. Take in mind your own fish.... My females, 4 jump so far - and 2 can jump over 4 inches! I also have an aggressive female, and a new aggressive female both of which need to be divided anyways xD


And I know. I had 4 in a 29 long :| it looked so bare.... xD I have a 40 for them soon. Imagine how bad THAT will be x.x


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you should def get more hiding places for the girls ^-^

when i was considering dividing my 29 high someone told me they didn't like that idea. maybe its different for the long! idk x3 my two cents


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well with a long versus a high, there is more room length wise which is what bettas should have, over having a narrow and tall space


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Make sure the divider is super super close to the sides of the edges, believe it or not but if there is a small space the betta fish can squeeze through those small spaces.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

or at least they'll try! ><


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't recommend keeping a male in the same water as a sorority. I made the mistake of keeping a female in the water with two males. The girl learned to jump like a rabbit and the boy did literally everything in his power to get to her. One day, I woke up from a nap and they were trying to spawn. :/ Imagine my displeasure. So I am a firm believer in separating the fishie genders. I haven't had any problems with the males in their tanks other than them flaring at one another occasionally. They get bored with each other after a while, lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

true, the different genders give off pheromones, as do any fish, basically saying "hi it's me" and it can actually stress either gender out!


----------

